# Hoyt Vantage LTD bow case



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

Just bought this bow from a fellow member here and wondering if any other LTD owners could recommend a hard bow case. This monster measures 45" A to A, but 47.5" from tip of wheel to tip of wheel. The Plano Bone Collector model would appear to be slightly too small based on advertised measurements. What say you?


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a couple of Vantage Pros that are 41 ATA but with the larger cams overall length is right at 46". These bows will fit the Plano case you you talked about but there is no room left.

I am not sure but I believe the long SKB case will work for you, cost a few dollars but very well made.


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

I know SKB. I had a nice SKB, but then I got a Mathews Switchback, and it wouldn't fit the parallel limb bow, so I bought another SKB rectangular case for the Switchback, which is now about 6" too short for the Hoyt. I should have bought stock in SKB.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

I just bought a Reflex Caribou today which is the same size as the Vantage LTD. I already have this case. The inside length is right at 47.5" so I'm hoping the bow will squeak in there. I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks, briwayjones. The Flambeau website says they are 49", but I'm sure that is outside dimension. I'm in no real hurry to buy a case, just seeing what anyone else is using.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, that's the outside dimension of the case.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

My Caribou won't fit in the case. It's supposed to be 46" a to a but is actually 47.25". And about 48.5" tip of wheel to wheel.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

briwayjones said:


> My Caribou won't fit in the case. It's supposed to be 46" a to a but is actually 47.25". And about 48.5" tip of wheel to wheel.


 Wow, that's a long bow, does it have accu-wheels or cam 1/2? I'm using a soft case for mine right now but I'm looking to buy something sturdier for it. My LTD is 48" wheel-wheel. My soft case is an old Allen that I've had for years.


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

> My Caribou won't fit in the case. It's supposed to be 46" a to a but is actually 47.25". And about 48.5" tip of wheel to wheel.


So, the $64,000 question, do you think a bow measuring 47.5 tip to tip would fit? Okay, maybe it's only a $30 question, which about the price of the Flambeau case. May be worth the gamble.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

It has accu-wheels! Because of the shape of the case I think it's too close to call whether the bow will squeak in there or not without trying it. If my bow was the same length as yours and it didn't quite fit in there I was going to trim out the inside edge of the seam of the case for the wheels to set down in. I think that would work good.


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

briwayjones said:


> It has accu-wheels! Because of the shape of the case I think it's too close to call whether the bow will squeak in there or not without trying it. If my bow was the same length as yours and it didn't quite fit in there I was going to trim out the inside edge of the seam of the case for the wheels to set down in. I think that would work good.


Thanks, I may give it a shot. Guess I could return it if it doesn't fit.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, I think you could cut out the inside lip of the case like I mentioned. But you'll have to see if you want to do that if you get it.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I bought a double rifle case from Boyt yes Boyt is the correct spelling. It is in my opinion the very best bow case on the market!
http://www.boytharness.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=40062&CatId={6D8C1062-2237-46AF-B8B8-67CD1821965C}

Yes I know it isn't cheap but for sure you'll know your bow will be in one piece when you get to where ever it is you are going.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh I think you can buy them at some sports Authority outlets too.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

That case would definitely do the job. Too expensive for my taste though. When I get some money I think I might try to make myself a Neoprene soft/hard case.


----------



## sidekick (Feb 10, 2006)

I'll have to give Boyt a look. Today I was checking out the SKB double rifle/bow case that is 50" long interior dimension. I know that will work, but about $270. If I could sell my SKB that is too short then I would have an airline approved case that would also work for rifles. I may have to bite the bullet and get the SKB.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I had an SKB before I bought the Boyt. (My Shadow cats wouldn't fit in the SKB). Hands down the Boyt is more durable and the cam latches are more secure and durable. It's just a much nicer case all the way around. OK well maybe it isn't as light but definitely tough as nails.


----------



## donmorrison (Feb 20, 2012)

The SBK and the old Hoyt soft case are the only ones I've found that will fit my 46" Hoyt Montega.


----------



## eaglecaps (Nov 4, 2009)

'04 Caribou in a BowGuard here


----------

